# Insurance quotes R35



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok so who's had an insurance quote as a lot of websites i have tried do not seem to have the GT-R on there systems yet.

I have however had an insurance quote off elephant.co.uk which came out under 2k for me which seems very reasonable for my age. Just thought I'd let people know the car is on their system.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

i went with choice insurance fully comp 1k bargain i think .


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

i'll wait for the release date before looking for a quote, that way it'll be on more insurance systems


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Ok so who's had an insurance quote as a lot of websites i have tried do not seem to have the GT-R on there systems yet.
> 
> I have however had an insurance quote off elephant.co.uk which came out under 2k for me which seems very reasonable for my age. Just thought I'd let people know the car is on their system.
> 
> ...


Rich

Can i be rude...what is your age?

D


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Still a bit early but my quote was £1200 from confused.com/34 full no claims
i reckon by july it will be around £800-£1000
Quote was the same with or without a tracker fitted


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Rich
> 
> Can i be rude...what is your age?
> 
> D


22 now at the time of quote. 4yr ncd no points. Might come down a bit by July you never know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£2k for an R35GTR? you sure?

thats really good going.

well done


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

matty32 said:


> £2k for an R35GTR? you sure?
> 
> thats really good going.
> 
> well done


Yup sure mate. They will insure me on a 997 turbo for £100 less so its isnt just a one off. I got a quote for a GT2 once and it was still £2200 ish.

They arent very mod friendly though and wanted about £4k to insure a import R34 GTR.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rich001 said:


> Yup sure mate. They will insure me on a 997 turbo for £100 less so its isnt just a one off. I got a quote for a GT2 once and it was still £2200 ish.
> 
> They arent very mod friendly though and wanted about £4k to insure a import R34 GTR.


lets swap cars and il pay your insurance 

i know they suck on mods, GTRCOOK was saying at the weekend about elephant and their policy on wheels


----------



## matlyp (May 30, 2008)

cant believe it - have had 4 quotes so far and they vary massively
(33yo, parked on the st in London W9, 2 yrs no claims, no pts)
1) (cant remember who) £4400 wtf!
2) Adrin Flux £3000
3) Direct Line £2600
4) elephant £1006 - happy days!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

matlyp said:


> cant believe it - have had 4 quotes so far and they vary massively
> (33yo, parked on the st in London W9, 2 yrs no claims, no pts)
> 1) (cant remember who) £4400 wtf!
> 2) Adrin Flux £3000
> ...



Feel free to send me a cut of your savings


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

matlyp said:


> cant believe it - have had 4 quotes so far and they vary massively
> (33yo, parked on the st in London W9, 2 yrs no claims, no pts)
> 1) (cant remember who) £4400 wtf!
> 2) Adrin Flux £3000
> ...


Likewise did some looking today 34/Full NCB/Parked in driveway/No points
Confused.com the cheapest quote was £1790!
Tried Elephant got a quote of 
£685 with immobiliser and tracker
£726 with just standard security
Looks like they will be getting my business


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

got a quote from Admiral for about £1k, no tracker required

me; 38 years old, 7 years NCB, no accidents, no convictions
car; on street, east london post code

feels about right and perhaps a bit less than I expected

will need my policy in force soon


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats a good price ,mine is £890.00 , my 35 is cheaper the gtr 34 was 18 months ago


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Likewise did some looking today 34/Full NCB/Parked in driveway/No points
> Confused.com the cheapest quote was £1790!
> Tried Elephant got a quote of
> £685 with immobiliser and tracker
> ...



i just looked on the elephant website ....couldn't find GT-R listed....they only listed skyline GT-R which I guess is an earlier model they're referring to as it lists the engine size as 2.6 rather than 3.8. 
I'm guessing you got your quote from elephant over the 'phone as they don't seem to list the R35 on their website. Am i right?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

axolotl said:


> i just looked on the elephant website ....couldn't find GT-R listed....they only listed skyline GT-R which I guess is an earlier model they're referring to as it lists the engine size as 2.6 rather than 3.8.
> I'm guessing you got your quote from elephant over the 'phone as they don't seem to list the R35 on their website. Am i right?



They do mate look a little harder on the list. Look for GT then click that then you should see the -R 3800cc so you know its the right one. Going off memory there though but its definitely there.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I can't find it either, can someone else confirm, or point to the error in what we are doing?


Rich


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Well I can't find it either, can someone else confirm, or point to the error in what we are doing?
> 
> 
> Rich


One mistake you could make is you have to select 2009 or it won't show.up:thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

selected 2009 but it didn't show up


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I did a quote using confused.com - they check 78 companies and only 2 offered terms for me and I am a good risk - 45, 10yrs NCB, no claims or convictions in last 5 years.

Admiral and Elephant (who belong to the same group) were the only ones offering - £690 and £705 incl bonus protection and only standard security.

Nearer my delivery time, I will take a further look and see what effect having a tracker device has, altering excess etc, but looks like its not as bad as I feared.

D


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I got a good quote from Admiral as part of a multicar deal which includes our other cars. GTR was on the website but also worth speaking to them as they were very helpful on the phone in working out which of my cars it would be best to put the NCB on.

I also have a quote from a broker for a Lloyds based undrewriter again as part of a family fleet policy.

AM


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I went on admirals website a week ago and again this morning and no gtr listed, i also phoned them for a quote and they only have the import gtr listed at the moment so they cant quote yet
Its not on elephants website either which is strange cos when i looked about 4 months ago it was


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

be careful with Elephant guys, a very good mate of mine had a crash 8 weeks ago, and they still have not made him an offer! There were no other cars involved or any police inquiry! 

its not the first time i have heard horror stories when they need to claim either!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've just had a look and although my original quote for the GT-R still shows up if I try to get a new quote there is no GT-R there anymore. They must be having a re-think for pricing or something.

I have claimed from them in the past and had been paid out within 2 months.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i have just got a quote from Elephant for the GTR and a Vauxhall Zafira 1.6 on the multi car policy for £1240 per year.....not bad!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

i'll probably stay with Admiral, assuming the quote they have given me, is in fact, for a GTR.

Still a nagging doubt that because I asked for a quote on a GTR, that they will have taken this as meaning that I need a quote for a Primera GT:chairshot


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know why the GT-R has been removed from elephants list? I'm going to ring and find out as no one else will insure me :bawling:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have rang and I was still able to get a quote over the phone. I'm pleased


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be firming up my admiral quote once I have a reg plate next week


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I had a quote from Privilege for £368 (see other thread) but they require a tracker. 

I just got a quote from Admiral and to cut a long story short I got a multi-car quote from them for £534 for the GT-R with my Subaru 3.0 SpecB at an annual equivalent of £225, cheaper than the £270 with Privilege.

The above is based on, would you believe, NO no claims bonus on the GT-R and 20 years NCB on the Subaru. It worked out that way because the GT-R is the 1st car in the multi-car policy. I have 4 cars in my household and strangely this was the best way of doing it (they weren't very cheap for my wife's Golf GT nor my daughter's Yaris).

Anyway, I think I'll take this as Admiral do not mandate that you have to have a tracker. Saves me £1000 (or to be precise £1000 - (534 -368) + 45 = £879) in the first year, and an ongoing £200 per year tracker charge. Year 2 should be better still as long as I build a 1 year NCB on the GT-R! As it will be locked in a garage behind locked gates I don't see much of a problem. If it gets nicked somewhere else I just hope they pay up!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

rblvjenkins said:


> I had a quote from Privilege for £368 (see other thread) but they require a tracker.
> 
> I just got a quote from Admiral and to cut a long story short I got a multi-car quote from them for £534 for the GT-R with my Subaru 3.0 SpecB at an annual equivalent of £225, cheaper than the £270 with Privilege.
> 
> ...



I've never done multicar and it sounds like the calculations on 'is it better value?', are complex

I got a quote from Priv as well, but given they don't insure +50k , I doubted its validity.

Clearly insurance costs are lower where you live:chuckle:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I've never done multicar and it sounds like the calculations on 'is it better value?', are complex
> 
> I got a quote from Priv as well, but given they don't insure +50k , I doubted its validity.
> 
> Clearly insurance costs are lower where you live:chuckle:


If you have another car at your household I'd say it's definitely worth asking Admiral for a multi-car quote. There seem to be surprisingly good results sometimes.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've gone with Admiral too, although not on multicar. Having said that, I should have as we have another 3 cars in the household at the moment!

But some are being sold soon etc, so just wanted to keep it simple for the moment and their quote at £645 inc protected NCB + wife as named driver was reasonable bearing in mind the no Tracker requirement (that saves £800+ straight away!).

Very efficient so far, certificate arrived the next day.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Having just sold my Porsche 997 (and being part way through a policy), I phoned Porsche Insurance (Run by Marsh) to get a price to change to a GT-R.

Apparently Norwich Union (my current insurers) will not cover a GT-R under any circumstances. She went away to find another insurer who would and came back with a 2K quote! (£75K 911 was costing my under £1K)

Based on a recommendation, I phoned Richard Eggers insurance who gave a 2 x 10% discounts for being a GTROC member and a Middlehurst customer and they came up with a price of £971 including 4 tracks days. (38yr old, no claims 7yrs NCB, garaged, tracker, 6 foot gates always closed!)

...Mad


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Do they require a Tracker too?

As I said, it's worth trying Admiral. Pretty much the cheapest and no Tracker requirement.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Do they require a Tracker too?
> 
> As I said, it's worth trying Admiral. Pretty much the cheapest and no Tracker requirement.


I've gone with admiral too and the price was good.

Little bit nervous that the models are not clearly laid out on their system e.g. it took a while to get premium, rather than black edition. 

Anyway Vickram ensured me he had it right, so I'll check the cert carefully.

Ed


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Do they require a Tracker too?
> 
> As I said, it's worth trying Admiral. Pretty much the cheapest and no Tracker requirement.


Thinking about it I should have checked! I still have 18 days to tell Middlehurst NOT to fit my tracker! And if I don't need it I spose I don't want it.

Thanks for making me come to my senses! (Was I really going to spend £1100 that I didn't need to!!)

...Mad

P.S. Admiral need some staff. Been on hold 20 minutes now and not spoken to a person yet!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Do they require a Tracker too?
> 
> As I said, it's worth trying Admiral. Pretty much the cheapest and no Tracker requirement.


Richard Eggers require a tracker on anything over 40K.

Admiral won't quote me! (I have a 3 yr old MS90 on my license for failing to identify a driver)

...Mad


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Have done an onlline quote with Admiral, it's come up with an amazing £632 with no Tracker! I have sneaked over 40 though, 8yrs ncb (protected), garaged in Herts, £500xs Now I have a tracker dilemma...do I or don't I? If it's nicked and thrashed/trashed do I want it back? On the other hand if it's taken and laid down somewhere or crated up, it may be much less hassle with regard to insurance and replacement to get it back......


----------



## RSPaul (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't get it - just tried Admiral, they wanted £1250!

My current insurer (Nowell & Richards) want £640 - but tracker must be fitted. Going to get a RAC Trackstar though (£399) rather than the crazy price Nissan tracker.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are old,  over 50, then Saga will probably be your best bet.

Admiral wanted £756, came down to £722 if I added to my Wife's multicar policy. Saga £436.

Moved my Wife's cars to Saga, three separate policy's, and got the GT-R as well for less that she had being paying Admiral.



Rich


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> I had a quote from Privilege for £368 (see other thread) but they require a tracker.
> 
> I just got a quote from Admiral and to cut a long story short I got a multi-car quote from them for £534 for the GT-R with my Subaru 3.0 SpecB at an annual equivalent of £225, cheaper than the £270 with Privilege.
> 
> ...


Well, I just called Admiral now that I have my delivery date of 20th May and as I'm the only driver of the GTR and my Subaru they've agreed to give me no claims bonus on both.

So, my GTR insurance is, get this, *£327.67!!!* I took it out straight away. Is this a record?

Certainly worth phoning Admiral rather than just using the web site, particularly for a multi-car quote (0800 600 880).


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Well, I just called Admiral now that I have my delivery date of 20th May and as I'm the only driver of the GTR and my Subaru they've agreed to give me no claims bonus on both.
> 
> So, my GTR insurance is, get this, *£327.67!!!* I took it out straight away. Is this a record?
> 
> Certainly worth phoning Admiral rather than just using the web site, particularly for a multi-car quote (0800 600 880).


thats a fantastic price!
anyone know an insurance company that will insure an 18 yr old?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Admiral told me that they only insure upto £50k, so is it worth paying for gap insurance if i go with them


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

maxxwaxx said:


> Admiral told me that they only insure upto £50k, so is it worth paying for gap insurance if i go with them


I'm with them, and have been for a long time

Quoted car value £60K, although they pay market value on claims

I have gap


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Admiral told me that they only insure upto £50k, so is it worth paying for gap insurance if i go with them


Worth trying them again - mine's insured for £55K. No mention of £50K limit.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I'm with them, and have been for a long time
> 
> Quoted car value £60K, although they pay market value on claims
> 
> I have gap


I thought insurances companies would only pay market value of the car on claims anyway.

Who did you get gap ins with and how much are we talking


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

gap policy through dealer; 600 squids I think

didn't shop around


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Stealers will rip you off - buy your own on the internet for £200ish - google is your friend!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ta, I'll remember this when i make my first tranny warranty claim


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Spoke with admiral again and they definitely only offer market value on the car, so say its stolen or written off then i dont know if id be comfortable with this sort of open ended cover, does anyone have a new for old policy and if so who with.


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Likewise did some looking today 34/Full NCB/Parked in driveway/No points
> Confused.com the cheapest quote was £1790!
> Tried Elephant got a quote of
> £685 with immobiliser and tracker
> ...


sounds great deal (£685) im 45, got 10yrs ncb,garaged(alarmed)elec gates,security lighting, & cctv,searched hard best deal was richard eggar £927, they also insisted on tracker, must be my L25 postcode,woolton,LIVERPOOL, also told me they will insure me on nurbergring 1 day £920 +£7000 excess(ha ha)


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

LUKE-C said:


> sounds great deal (£685) im 45, got 10yrs ncb,garaged(alarmed)elec gates,security lighting, & cctv,searched hard best deal was richard eggar £927, they also insisted on tracker, must be my L25 postcode,woolton,LIVERPOOL, also told me they will insure me on nurbergring 1 day £920 +£7000 excess(ha ha)




£7000 excess !!,they must have heard how much the transmission is


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

LUKE-C said:


> sounds great deal (£685) im 45, got 10yrs ncb,garaged(alarmed)elec gates,security lighting, & cctv,searched hard best deal was richard eggar £927, they also insisted on tracker, must be my L25 postcode,woolton,LIVERPOOL, also told me they will insure me on nurbergring 1 day £920 +£7000 excess(ha ha)


Hi Luke
You have done well there I am 44 with full no claims, car will be garaged, trackered etc and my quote was £999 with Richard Eggar, this was with a discount for being a Middlehursts customer and a GTROC member - did you get the same discounts?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

My girlfriend recently rang Bell.co.uk about a quote she had and was informed the default policy they offer Flexi Bell is quite basic ie no legal cover or personal injury and that in the event of an accident you would pay excess for your car and again for the other car involved. 

Sounds like rubbish to me but just something to be aware of.


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

njd said:


> Hi Luke
> You have done well there I am 44 with full no claims, car will be garaged, trackered etc and my quote was £999 with Richard Eggar, this was with a discount for being a Middlehursts customer and a GTROC member - did you get the same discounts?


yes mate, (sorry didnt get your name) told them about the GTROC member and that MIDDLEHURST recommended you, but we may have done good but not as good as TRICKYB (£685) maybe we have to ask TRICKYB for the name of his armed gaurd hes hired to get the £685 quote !!!!!!! ha ha


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Ran it again there to make sure i hadnt typed something in wrong
its showing as £626 with tracker now
to add my partner shes only 21 its only £793 total
it will be a 3rd car maybe thats why its cheaper
also stating 8000 miles per year and parked in driveway
i just hope by the time i get the car it stays the same
I pay £200 more than that now for a modded evo 8 
maybe my postcode is pretty safe


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

TrickyB said:


> Ran it again there to make sure i hadnt typed something in wrong
> its showing as £626 with tracker now
> to add my partner shes only 21 its only £793 total
> it will be a 3rd car maybe thats why its cheaper
> ...


Id take there hand off matey, mine is also a third car & has to be garaged etc for my £927 but im grateful for the cowboy who wanted £5600 same deal! LUKE-C BLACK SERIES,SILVER,WED 29TH APRIL,11-00am (43 hours)feels like were back in the school yard again !


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

*Help*

I'm struggling to get insurance ive rang every were and my car is coming next month! HELP

Ive rang:

Adrain Flux
Admiral
High Performance direct
Quote line direct
Endliegh
More than select
Swinton
Alan Alan
Elephant
Call Connection

What to do?


----------



## RSPaul (Jun 3, 2008)

Try Nowell & Richards - 01785 255514 - Ask for Chris.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

LUKE-C said:


> Id take there hand off matey, mine is also a third car & has to be garaged etc for my £927 but im grateful for the cowboy who wanted £5600 same deal!


Its pretty strange they can be so cheap considering everyone else wants over £1500
the quote is valid for 60 days so i will be taking there hand off lol
Probably will go for just me on the insurance as i would have to hide the car keys when i went to work


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

RSPaul said:


> Try Nowell & Richards - 01785 255514 - Ask for Chris.


Cheers Paul they couldnt quote me due to me not driving a high proformance car in last 12months but thanks for trying

Got a qoute off fish insurance they speaclise in disabled drivers car insurance

£1841.71 exc £250
They'll bring over my 4 yrs ncb, from motorbilty
iam 31, 2x sp30's, no tracker needed, car resden. parking,

Any one no anywere better i should try?


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

TomTom said:


> I'm struggling to get insurance ive rang every were and my car is coming next month! HELP
> 
> Ive rang:
> 
> ...


Hi tom tom, sorry for delay in answering back just got back 3 am from nurbergring, ( thats another story) i hope you have found insurance since you sent msg, if not try RICHARD EGGAR INSURANCE,0115 988 2753 & ask for MARY SINGLETON, tell her luke from Liverpool recommended you, this was the best deal i got & they will even insure you on the nurbergring (at a big price) they will ask you of any previous supercar driving & 10% discount for being a GTROC member, good luck mate. LUKE-C


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Ring Kieth Micheals and ask for Jeremy, my quote was cheaper than A-Plan

R


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

38 yrs old, full no claims, no points. Car kept in drive. By taking Admiral multi-car policy (between wife and i will now have 3 cars), GTR insured for £550 up to 6000 miles pa, including business use. Also save £300 across my other 2 cars at renewal. GTR will have Nissan's Cobra system fitted.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> 38 yrs old, full no claims, no points. Car kept in drive. By taking Admiral multi-car policy (between wife and i will now have 3 cars), GTR insured for £550 up to 6000 miles pa, including business use. Also save £300 across my other 2 cars at renewal. GTR will have Nissan's Cobra system fitted.


Admiral wanted £1,200 from me, only just over a year younger than you, garaged over night with Tracker fitted, but 3 points for speeding on motorway

In the end I have stuck with direct line but had to pay increase from the Audi R8 of an extra £150, total premium £940.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

CCGT said:


> Admiral wanted £1,200 from me, only just over a year younger than you, garaged over night with Tracker fitted, but 3 points for speeding on motorway
> 
> In the end I have stuck with direct line but had to pay increase from the Audi R8 of an extra £150, total premium £940.



Doesnt make any sense does it?! Although maybe its because (ssshhh dont tell anyone) that my company car is a Skoda!


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm 28 (5y NCB) and my cohabiting girlfriend (24). The quote for on street parking in W3 London for us (me primary driver), for our ordered black edition GTR came in at £918.95 with Admiral.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

38 years old, full no claims, 3 points, garaged, Tracker required...Privilege recognised existing no claims for second car (GTR) and quoted £690 with £1500 excess, 6k miles, garaged......


----------



## br51tol (Jul 10, 2009)

gcatz said:


> I'm 28 (5y NCB) and my cohabiting girlfriend (24). The quote for on street parking in W3 London for us (me primary driver), for our ordered black edition GTR came in at £918.95 with Admiral.


Bloodyhell that's decent. I'm also with Admiral, 27 (on the day I pick up the car, next week), 6 years NCB and 4 points, garaged in Surrey with my father as a named driver, 52, barrister. £1590

Best A-Plan could do for me was £2400 and rest of my quotes were between 5-10k!!


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Admiral multicar get's my vote , just £400.00 to add the GTR :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to post this. I went to gocompare.com and Swinton quoted me £118.00. I couldn't believe that so I went to the website and added drivers legal protection and protected no claims etc. and it came to a grand total of £143.12. I have checked the cover with them and there are no queries. This must be some knid of record?.
Your car insurance policy details 
Price: £143.12 per annum 
Insurer: Allianz Insurance Plc 
Policy Number: PR16127930 
Your Car: NISSAN GT-R BLACK EDITION 
Car Registration: **09GTR 
Policy Cover: Comprehensive 
Policy Start Date: 10/06/2009 
Voluntary Excess: £250 
Drivers' Legal Protection: Yes 
Breakdown: No 
No Claims Bonus Protected: Yes 


Fantastic offers

Now that you are a Swinton customer you can also benefit from great deals on your home insurance, with up to £30 off your policy! Click on the Home Insurance Quote below to take advantage of this offer, entering the relevant promotional code. Alternatively you can call our expert team on 0800 116 4297 
between 8am-9pm Monday to Friday, 9am-5pm Saturday and 10am-4pm Sunday


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Clint - I just tried all the comparison sites and Swinton wouldn't offer me cover!!

45yo, 9 years NCB, no points, no claims!!

Admiral would - £573.50 inc legal and protected NCB for 9k miles and £500 excess which itself is a very good price, especially as no tracker requirement either!!

Am going to try Swinton on their own website - will post again if anything good to share,

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got the Swinton quote .........................£1725 !!!!! WTF

Clint - how can yours be right??

D


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't know mate. At first I thought it was for a month or something so without asking the obvious "is this right?" I checked and re-checked the policy. There has obviously been a **** up and I can't wait to see my renewal but hey, I have insurance and it's their loss.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I went with Admiral in April for £645, but now the Allroad has just come up for renewal, I have decided to add the wife's 500 Abarth too and gone for a three car Multicar policy and the GT-R element has dropped to £520! 

And the wife's premiums have dropped from a total of £748 for the Allroad and Abarth to £454. 
Bargain all round!

Admiral are the first company to really understand that no matter how many cars your family owns, you can only drive one car each at a time!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

How did you handle the mods eg. AP and pipe?


----------



## Bradz (Jun 17, 2003)

Confused (never ever the cheapest) wanted £1300 for me and the wife, we are both 30.

Elephant just came in at £630 :clap: thats with protected no claims and a £500 excess.


----------



## Connorb17 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can i be cheeky, and ask what your guys salary is to afford a Nissan gtr?
and how you bought it, e.g straight up cash e.t.c

thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

5.7K how awesome why the hell is this insurance so expensive. I don't drive like a maniac and still the stupid excuse of being young doesn't mean you crash. I bet for the 70+ generation they should beef up their policies as they are a danger on the road.


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Connorb17 said:


> Can i be cheeky, and ask what your guys salary is to afford a Nissan gtr?
> and how you bought it, e.g straight up cash e.t.c
> 
> thanks


PCP is the answer!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

just renewed insurance on R35 £410 fully comp,:clap:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> just renewed insurance on R35 £410 fully comp,:clap:


Wtf! Who's that with please?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Wtf! Who's that with please?


Zenith through Moneysupermarket :thumbsup:


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

2011, 29 years old, no mods, 12k miles, 7 yrs no claims

£1050.00 :clap: :thumbsup:

was £2500 last year :chairshot


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Just insured the both the GTR and the Discovery with Admiral Multicar for £1500, a saving of over £2600 over the quote from Direct Line! And that's with the handcontrols fitted on both cars. Despite their claims, some insurance companies refuse to quote because of the hand controls.


----------

